# S. Hirsch & Co. Crystal Brook Kansas City, MO Need info on this bottle.



## Floridabottledude (Nov 10, 2014)

I got this bottle at a yard sale for $5 and need some info on it and maybe an estimate on value. I believe it is a Whisky bottle with applied top. Thanks!


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Nov 10, 2014)

Not sure of the value I would have to do some research on it. I'm sure there are others on this forum who can give you a good idea of it's value. Now that being said once you find out a value if you would like to get rid of it I would love to have it being I am a Missourian.


----------



## truedigr (Nov 10, 2014)

There was one that sold a year ago, but unfortunately I don't have worthpoint access. Maybe someone here does have access and can find out how much that one sold for. RC


----------



## ScottBSA (Nov 11, 2014)

I live just outside Kansas City and have a collection of Kansas City Whiskey, soda and beer bottles.  I have a couple of different half pints in amber from this company.  If it showed up at a local antique shop, I would be a buyer at up to 20 dollars.  The others I have also have the fancy neck as do the quarts I have.  Five bucks is pretty good.  It seems like most whiskey came in a slick bottle.Scott


----------



## AlleganyDigger (Nov 12, 2014)

S Hirsch & Co. (1887-1908), S Hirsch Distilling Co. (1909-1918). Cool bottle. Nice look. Gotta love pre-pro whiskey's.Found a few cool things bumping around. This article:http://pre-prowhiskeymen.blogspot.com/2011/12/simon-hirsch-swapped-colorado-silver.html A better look at the trade card: http://www.pre-pro.com/midacore/view_photo.php?eid=k900  Cheers,Ron  ​


----------



## AlleganyDigger (Nov 12, 2014)

Was also able to track down "Crystal Brook" in this 1898 newspaper: [attachment=1898.JPG] Link to paper:http://gateway.okhistory.org/ark:/67531/metadc88776/m1/1/


----------



## Floridabottledude (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks to RC, Scott, Bert, and Ron for the info, I love collecting bottles of all kinds and generations and love to find out that they might not be so common. It's fun to think of someone 100 years ago drinking from this bottle and now we are holding it in our hands in a different state and it being so fragile. Amazing that it has not been chipped or broken. Thanks!


----------



## sandchip (Nov 13, 2014)

Floridabottledude said:
			
		

> ...Amazing that it has not been chipped or broken...



So true, with all our bottles.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Nov 14, 2014)

The example on Worthpoint sold for $31


----------

